# Clownfish question



## Jim (Apr 10, 2006)

What is a good companion for a clownfish? Perhaps another clownfish? I have one in 20 gallon tank. all alone. Any response would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

What kind of tank is it? Reef, FOWLR( fish only with live rock) or just fish only?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, another clown would work. They might not, and indeed very likely might not get along very well for a couple of weeks, but eventually they'll decide who is gonna be the boss and then they'll choose genders and pair up, assuming your tank is kept in good enough shape.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

As long it's the same species of clownfish you already have in your tank. You don't want to add a Maroon clown with a Percula clown for example.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

otherwise there are suitable fish for that size tank that would go with a passive clown such as perculas/ocellaris... a few to think of off the top of my head would be royal gramma, several of the more docile psuedochromis species, cardinalfish of pretty much any kind available in the hobby, watchman gobies, and other gobies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Firefish should do as well.


----------

